# Beth Ditto



## hortoen (Mar 22, 2007)

is Beth Ditto from The Gossip packing on the pounds?
She's looking hotter than ever to me. Compare the pics
1st one is from early 2006
the other pics are very recent 

View attachment bethditto060419.jpg


View attachment bethditto070224.jpg


View attachment bethditto070301.jpg


View attachment bethditto.jpg


----------



## Emma (Mar 22, 2007)

I think what everyone fails to notice with beth ditto is, while yes she is fat she's pretty damn ugly lol


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 22, 2007)

Get out of here!  I think Beth Ditto is cute as hell. I'd be her for a day.


----------



## Tad (Mar 22, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Get out of here!  I think Beth Ditto is cute as hell. I'd be her for a day.



Ditto! Errr, well, maybe not be her, but I think she is cute. She just doesn't dress 'cute.'

-Ed


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 22, 2007)

Tritto - 

I think she pretty cute too. I question her fashion and makeup sense at times, but definitely an attractive woman. And she has great attitude.


----------



## hortoen (Mar 22, 2007)

some more pics from March15 where Beth showed off
her beautifull growing body. I'm sure she has gained some pounds recently.
Supercute hotty 

View attachment 07316_152354_gossipsxsw2007_06.jpg


View attachment 07316_152328_gossipsxsw2007_05.jpg


View attachment 07316_152304_gossipsxsw2007_04.jpg


View attachment 07316_152239_gossipsxsw2007_03.jpg


View attachment 07316_152216_gossipsxsw2007_02.jpg


----------



## imfree (Mar 22, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Tritto -
> 
> I think she pretty cute too. I question her fashion and makeup sense at times, but definitely an attractive woman. And she has great attitude.


 I fully agree with those statements and would like to add one of my
own. I would be most blessed to have a woman like her in my arms!


----------



## DebbieBBW (Mar 22, 2007)

I ADORE Beth!! I even love her funky fashion sense! The pic of her in the silver dress is my fav. If she has gotten fatter, all I can say is she has FOR sure gotten hotter!

ROCK on Beth!:kiss2:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 22, 2007)

hortoen said:


> some more pics from March15 where Beth showed off
> her beautifull growing body. I'm sure she has gained some pounds recently.
> Supercute hotty



I don't know or care if she's "growing" , but man... she _ROCKS _the rock-star attitude in those pics. Unabashed, unapologetic, confident and fabulous There's no one else doing it like her nowadays, and I think she's fantastic.

And... I've never heard a note of their music.


----------



## Seth Warren (Mar 22, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> ...she's pretty damn ugly lol



Your eyesight is failing.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 22, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> I think what everyone fails to notice with beth ditto is, while yes she is fat she's pretty damn ugly lol



Uh, I don't think she is.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 22, 2007)

I don't find her especially attractive but no way is she ugly. At all.

And I give many extra points to any non-skinny woman who manages to fly in the face of the media.


----------



## cactopus (Mar 22, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> I think what everyone fails to notice with beth ditto is, while yes she is fat she's pretty damn ugly lol



Only in that last photo where she is lookin like Toot from Drawn Together only when Toot is in a rage.


----------



## cactopus (Mar 22, 2007)

hortoen said:


> some more pics from March15 where Beth showed off
> her beautifull growing body. I'm sure she has gained some pounds recently.
> Supercute hotty



Holy awesome "double-layer" love handles in that first pic Batman!

So nice... but yeah her makeup sucks... and I'm sure the sweatiness from being photographed during performance is a turn-off for some.


----------



## philosobear (Mar 22, 2007)

...as regards looks, I have to say I agree with Em. But she's got a nice belly, and she can sing, and I like her attitute...so like most people around here, I'm pro-Beth. 

is she growing? Probably not.


----------



## Emma (Mar 22, 2007)

Seth Warren said:


> Your eyesight is failing.



I think not. 

I just feel like everyone has jumped on the pro-ditto band wagon because she's fat and she stands up for it. I'll stand by what I said, I think she's really ugly.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 22, 2007)

All a matter of personal taste, Em. The bottom line, for me, is why should women's looks be judged (any more than men's, and they _are_) just because they're in the media? Or even not in the media.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 22, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> I think not.
> 
> I just feel like everyone has jumped on the pro-ditto band wagon because she's fat and she stands up for it. I'll stand by what I said, I think she's really ugly.



I don't know anything about her really, I was just commenting that I think she's pretty. I actually think you two look a bit alike, and that's a good thing (as I think you are both pretty).


----------



## James (Mar 22, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> I think what everyone fails to notice with beth ditto is, while yes she is fat she's pretty damn ugly lol



erm...

no


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 22, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> I think what everyone fails to notice with beth ditto is, while yes she is fat she's pretty damn ugly lol



I gotta agree w/ Em, i mean she is cute, but really not that incredibly attractive to me.


----------



## elle camino (Mar 22, 2007)

speaking as someone who owns the 2003 beth ditto issue of On Our Backs (XXX spread of her and her bf/gf getting it on), i can say that her body doesn't look any fatter or slimmer now than it did back then. 
keep in mind: she's on tour almost constantly, playing shows every night. if you've ever been to a gossip show you know that shit takes a LOT of energy, a lot of movement, and burns a ton of calories. 
if you're looking for a gaining wank fantasy, i'd say you should probably look elsewhere. if you're looking for a drop-dead gorgeous, incredibly talented, intelligent, fierce fat girl, keep looking at beth.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 22, 2007)

elle camino said:


> speaking as someone who owns the 2003 beth ditto issue of On Our Backs (XXX spread of her and her bf/gf getting it on), i can say that her body doesn't look any fatter or slimmer now than it did back then.
> keep in mind: she's on tour almost constantly, playing shows every night. if you've ever been to a gossip show you know that shit takes a LOT of energy, a lot of movement, and burns a ton of calories.
> if you're looking for a gaining wank fantasy, i'd say you should probably look elsewhere. if you're looking for a drop-dead gorgeous, intelligent, fierce fat girl, keep looking at beth.



I wanna see that issue. >_>


----------



## elle camino (Mar 22, 2007)

oh you totally do. trust me.


----------



## cactopus (Mar 22, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> I think not.
> 
> I just feel like everyone has jumped on the pro-ditto band wagon because she's fat and she stands up for it. I'll stand by what I said, I think she's really ugly.



OK... I'll say I think Camryn Manheim is cool because she's fat and stands up for it... and has a cool attitude... but I think she's not my cup of tea visually.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 22, 2007)

elle camino said:


> oh you totally do. trust me.



pls scan for me?


----------



## elle camino (Mar 22, 2007)

plz to fixing mine scanner. 




seriously i absolutely will, the second i replace my crappy scanner/printer with a new crappy scanner/printer. the last time this came up i promised AFG i'd scan it as soon as i found it, but i couldn't find it ANYwhere in my apartment. i've since unearthed it from a giant box of unpacked books from my last move, but my scanner no workie. 
LIFE IS SO HARD.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 22, 2007)

elle camino said:


> plz to fixing mine scanner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay well, I love you anyway and I await sexyscans. Maybe the scanner will fix someday.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 22, 2007)

elle camino said:


> speaking as someone who owns the 2003 beth ditto issue of On Our Backs (XXX spread of her and her bf/gf getting it on), i can say that her body doesn't look any fatter or slimmer now than it did back then.
> keep in mind: she's on tour almost constantly, playing shows every night. if you've ever been to a gossip show you know that shit takes a LOT of energy, a lot of movement, and burns a ton of calories.
> if you're looking for a gaining wank fantasy, i'd say you should probably look elsewhere. if you're looking for a drop-dead gorgeous, incredibly talented, intelligent, fierce fat girl, keep looking at beth.



I must spread some before I can rep you again, but I O U.


----------



## krystalltuerme (Mar 23, 2007)

The fact that she gets up on a stage baring that much of herself to criticism and flak makes her 10 times hotter in my eyes. Props to her.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 23, 2007)

I think she's pretty.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 23, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> I think not.
> 
> I just feel like everyone has jumped on the pro-ditto band wagon because she's fat and she stands up for it. I'll stand by what I said, I think she's really ugly.




No dude. I'm in love with her. Seriously. I warned Mike that if I ever met her, I would in fact cheat without any apologies, lol. 

I have her pic from the cover of Diva as my background. I think she is hot as all hell...and not just cos she's fat...although I do like my women large. She's just got her own style....and she IS cute. I think girls who like girls see other women differently and can see different types of beauty.

Now I do think her hella blue eye shadow needs to go, lol...but the woman has it going on. I see her and my mouth waters....like seriously...an animalistic lust crush for sure....I love her!!!! :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 23, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> No dude. I'm in love with her. Seriously. I warned Mike that if I ever met her, I would in fact cheat without any apologies, lol.
> 
> I have her pic from the cover of Diva as my background. I think she is hot as all hell...and not just cos she's fat...although I do like my women large. She's just got her own style....and she IS cute. I think girls who like girls see other women differently and can see different types of beauty.
> 
> Now I do think her hella blue eye shadow needs to go, lol...but the woman has it going on. I see her and my mouth waters....like seriously...an animalistic lust crush for sure....I love her!!!! :wubu::wubu::wubu:



Whoa! Talk about profound! Reps I say! Reps!!


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh yeah..she's awesome. A total role model for fatties IMO. I'd LOVE to see those scans too..


----------



## ebonyprincess (Mar 23, 2007)

Hmmm ...

I dont know why but I dont even think she's that fat really, all she has is a little pot belly

But yeah I dig that silver dress!!!


----------



## Emma (Mar 23, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> No dude. I'm in love with her. Seriously. I warned Mike that if I ever met her, I would in fact cheat without any apologies, lol.
> 
> I have her pic from the cover of Diva as my background. I think she is hot as all hell...and not just cos she's fat...although I do like my women large. She's just got her own style....and she IS cute. I think girls who like girls see other women differently and can see different types of beauty.
> 
> Now I do think her hella blue eye shadow needs to go, lol...but the woman has it going on. I see her and my mouth waters....like seriously...an animalistic lust crush for sure....I love her!!!! :wubu::wubu::wubu:



Well I'll try and look hotter tonight so you can drool over me


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 23, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> Well I'll try and look hotter tonight so you can drool over me




Oh its on! ITS SOOO ON! I will need a napkin to sop up the drool I will dribble cos of you


----------



## BBWModel (Mar 23, 2007)

Yeah...the sweaty pics...not so cute. But the other pics....WAYYYYYYY cute! She is a very cute girl, and attitude goes a long way. Women (and men) are much more attractive when they have a great attitude!

:smitten:


----------



## BBWModel (Mar 23, 2007)

Elle...I wanna see those pics too! k thx


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 23, 2007)

Add me to the scan grovel list too.


----------



## Seth Warren (Mar 23, 2007)

elle camino said:


> speaking as someone who owns the 2003 beth ditto issue of On Our Backs (XXX spread of her and her bf/gf getting it on)*snip*



Boyfriend/girlfriend? Wait...is this a threesome or does she just have a really androgenous or butch partner? I thought she was a straight-up lesbian - or heavily towards the homosexual side of the human sexual scales of attraction? Is she bi? Am I giving myself false hope?  

Would still love to see her naked though. :wubu:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 23, 2007)

I think her "girlfriend" is a transexual.

She is cute, btw. The very ugly comment is absurd.


----------



## elle camino (Mar 23, 2007)

yeah, by 'bf/gf' i meant that her boyfriend is FTM trans. 
goes by the name of freddie fagula, if remember correctly. 

i _would_ have just said boyfriend, except i was pretty sure it'd lead to a lot of 'wtf isn't she a dyke?' confusion.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 23, 2007)

I think she's pretty! And not just 'cause she's fat.


----------



## -X- (Mar 23, 2007)

I haven't heard any of her music, but I never knew she got on stage like that! She looks fine to me, just maybe the 4th pic with that eyeliner/drenched looks off to me.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 23, 2007)

She may not always be classy




or elegant





But she can turn it on when she wants to





None of the visuals matter though, it's her attitude that makes her fierce. And she does have a pretty good voice, as I've discovered.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm just gonna say something else here: I love the drenched photo! I've no doubt it was 10 million degrees wherever she was and who wouldn't be that sweaty anyhow (anybody) leapin around on stage...

It reminds me of this really sad bit of a biography of Sarah Vaughan on 60 minutes once, in which they were ruefully describing her 'lack of phyiscal beauty' in some sort of 'tactful' fashion and her feelings about it, and for footage they showed stock of her singing at Wolftrap outside of DC, which I dunno if y'all know in the summer, is maybe 20 milion degrees. So she was sweating hard and lookin uncomfortable and I just felt like...goddamn. Here's one of the world's greatest singers, doing something that requires all of her whole body and all y'all can think to focus on his how sweaty she is, like it's unexpected or wrong? Sad. Wrong, I think. I dunno. 

Beth Ditto embodies the kind of musical spirit that's really fucking sweaty. Nobody worries about photos of Iggy Pop when he's sweaty and dripping eyeliner. I like her for it.

ranty mcrantress


----------



## Waxwing (Mar 25, 2007)

I know that Elle Camino and I have expressed our squicked-outness about Perez Hilton before (oddly, in another beth ditto thread) but according to his site The Gossip played his birthday bash on Friday night, and La Ditto stripped down to her skimpies and flimsies for the heavy-breathing audience. 

Love. Her. So. Much.

I actually think she's quite cute, but I like her mostly because she's just so damned bitchin camaro, and I want to be her friend and drink shots with her in a dank bar while we make crude jokes about the bartender's butt. 

Why can't I have what I want! *sob*


----------



## supersoup (Mar 25, 2007)

i love her for her fierce frakkin attitude. LOVE IT. she's unapologetic for what she does, how she lives, and who she loves, and i adore that.


----------



## William (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey

Lets not forget that she can sing!!

William 



supersoup said:


> i love her for her fierce frakkin attitude. LOVE IT. she's unapologetic for what she does, how she lives, and who she loves, and i adore that.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Mar 25, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I think her "girlfriend" is a transexual.
> 
> She is cute, btw. The very ugly comment is absurd.


 
Hm. I've met both of them in real life, and I have to say that Beth is undoubtedly hot. Don't let the unflattering pics mislead you...I think we all have plenty of those on our digital cameras. 

Her girlfriend didn't strike me as transsexual, but I suppose I didn't exactly _ask_, either.


----------



## TearInYourHand (Mar 26, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> I know that Elle Camino and I have expressed our squicked-outness about Perez Hilton before (oddly, in another beth ditto thread) but according to his site The Gossip played his birthday bash on Friday night, and La Ditto stripped down to her skimpies and flimsies for the heavy-breathing audience.
> 
> Love. Her. So. Much.
> 
> ...



Oh my god! A fellow Perezhilton.com addict! I read it every day!


----------



## arcade_perfect (Mar 26, 2007)

Below is Beth on the front cover of the April '07 issue Diva Magazine; a publication from here in the UK. Her curvy figure looks awesome here - definately one of the photos that shows Miss Ditto in a better, sexier light. I don't listen to her band's music but if I see their music videos I'll be sure to watch it all the way through  

a_p 

View attachment Diva - April 2007 Front Cover.jpg


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 27, 2007)

arcade_perfect said:


> Below is Beth on the front cover of the April '07 issue Diva Magazine; a publication from here in the UK. Her curvy figure looks awesome here - definately one of the photos that shows Miss Ditto in a better, sexier light. I don't listen to her band's music but if I see their music videos I'll be sure to watch it all the way through
> 
> a_p



I've had that cover on my desktop as wall paper for at least 2 weeks now. I bought the mag as soon as it came out I am blessed to live near a Borders yay!


----------



## hortoen (May 18, 2007)

WOW it looks that Beth has added more pounds recently:smitten: 

http://dlisted.com/node/10095


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 18, 2007)

hortoen said:


> WOW it looks that Beth has added more pounds recently:smitten:
> 
> http://dlisted.com/node/10095



She looks the same to me....everyone knows fat spreads when you sit down, lol. She is still hella hot though!


----------



## Ned Sonntag (May 18, 2007)

My ole lady was bi and her inamorata before me was a punkrock singer/songwriter bassist... there's a difference in style between a Babe and a Baby Butch... a little grittier... but it kinda grows on ya...:eat2:


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 18, 2007)

she looks very hot minus the way to much eye shadow, but then anyone looks gross with too much make up XD


----------



## elle camino (May 18, 2007)

hortoen said:


> WOW it looks that Beth has added more pounds recently:smitten:
> 
> http://dlisted.com/node/10095


not really! sheesh, i mean isn't it enough that she's fat? like i said before, i don't think you're (you = people who insist she's gaining) really thinking this through. i'll lay it out:
she's not a webmodel. she's a frontwoman for a dancepunk band.
she performs pretty much every night, and moves around onstage constantly. i'd say she most likely gets more exercise than most thin people. 
so the odds of her gaining any signifigant amount of weight are very, very slim. i think she's a beautiful example of an active, fit fat person whose body has found it's perfect weight and is staying there. 
i mean i understand the concept of fantasy, and if beth is your thing and you also like gaining, you might want to look for that in her. but it's not there. so maybe go write some fanfic and live out the fantasy THAT way? because insisting it's actually happening in real life is a little delusional and creepy.


----------



## Chimpi (May 18, 2007)

elle camino said:


> not really!



I agree with this lady right here.


----------



## Suze (May 18, 2007)

I just don't like her. I think she's trying too much to act all cool and tolerant. Screw the world, i dont give a s*** etc...

(Yaaaawns)

well, thats great but we dont need to be reminded all the time do we? 
She reminds me a bit of kelly osbourne and thats not a good thing... 

But her voice is a m a z i n g!


----------



## furious styles (May 18, 2007)

looks pretty hot to me

*grabs crotch and flips the bird*


----------



## Ned Sonntag (May 18, 2007)

susieQ said:


> I just don't like her. I think she's trying too much to act all cool and tolerant. Screw the world, i dont give a s*** etc...
> 
> (Yaaaawns)
> 
> ...


You wouldn't do Kelly? Must be daft.:doh:


----------



## Suze (May 18, 2007)

Ned Sonntag said:


> You wouldn't do Kelly? Must be daft.:doh:



nahh i woulden't do kelly, i'm not a lesbian. and even if i was i woulden't do her anyways... 

but if i had to, i would rather do beth than kelly, because...ok, i'll stop there


----------



## zonker (May 21, 2007)

"Oh my God! That woman is so sexy" 
-- Keira Knightley about singer Beth Ditto

News Item: Keira Knightley has had enough of her thin frame. (May 2, 2007)

The 'Pirates of the Carribean' star admits in an interview with Elle UK that she has tried to put on pounds. "'I went to the doctor to be checked out and asked him what I could do to put on weight," she says. "He told me that for someone of my body type to get to a size 12, I would have to eat a lot of s--t food, stop exercising and drink loads."

As for a body she wants instead, Knightley references Beth Ditto, lead singer of the American punk band, The Gossip , who proudly weighs over 200 pounds and often wears revealing outfits on stage. "When Beth was performing (at a London gig), she started taking all her clothes off. I stood there watching her strip, thinking. 'Oh my God, that woman is so sexy.' She has the most amazing body."

*****************************
What's interesting about all this is that Knightley's inspiration for gaining weight may be that she no longer wants to be seen as a role model for anorexics. Recently, she sued the London Daily Mail for suggesting that she is anorexic and that images of her and other models/actresses may lead to young women's eating disorders. The article had an interview with the mother of a young woman who had died of the effects of anorexia.

So, as Knightley desires shedding her anorexic role model status while packing on a few pounds, she chooses as her inspiration Beth Ditto, a singer with talent, beauty, sexiness and confidence.

May Knightley someday be just as lovely as Ditto. Maybe then she can serve as an inspiration for better eating habits, better health and better body images for all women.


----------



## Lady Bella UK (May 21, 2007)

I love Beth Ditto. She's so beautiful and her voice packs such a punch.

Damn the NME for giving sexiest female to Kate Moss, with Beth only getting runner up...

Bella xXx


----------



## Ample Pie (May 21, 2007)

and put her with Cyndi Lauper...omg :wubu:


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 21, 2007)

zonker said:


> What's interesting about all this is that Knightley's inspiration for gaining weight may be ...



Who said Knightley was gaining weight? I only heard that she admired Beth Ditto - not that she was gaining weight because of her, or anything else for that matter. 

I did hear that she sued that tabloid, but not that she was changing her size because of her 'role model' status. And I hope to hell she doesn't, because if she gains weight for that reason, that's just as bad as losing weight to suit others. Knightley is naturally thin, and doesn't appear to be losing weight, so that's probably where she's healthy. She might not be healthy at Ditto's weight, so wishing that type of gain upon her for role-modeling reasons isn't healthy at all. It's more of the "be like this person because we think she's pretty" crap that's gotten us in trouble to begin with. Young women should be taught to understand that healthy can come in all sorts of sizes and shapes. They should role model on great, healthy personalities, not bodies. 

People generally don't understand Anorexia Nervosa, but Anorectics aren't suffering because of Kiera Knightley, nor will they be helped by anything she does. It is a diagnosis characterized by weight loss, often stemming from a need for control - not a need to look like a movie star.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 21, 2007)

she's sassy, I like it


----------



## Lady Bella UK (May 21, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> People generally don't understand Anorexia Nervosa, but Anorectics aren't suffering because of Kiera Knightley, nor will they be helped by anything she does. It is a diagnosis characterized by weight loss, often stemming from a need for control - not a need to look like a movie star.



Thankyou, thankyou, thankyou for your wonderful and valid comment! So many people misunderstand what aneroxia is and how it develops. *Mwah*

Bella xXx


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 21, 2007)

susieQ said:


> I just don't like her. I think she's trying too much to act all cool and tolerant. Screw the world, i dont give a s*** etc...
> 
> (Yaaaawns)
> 
> ...



Oohh Err - I kinda like Beth's attitude and I have a strange attraction to Kelly Osbourne. Now if only they had red hair. :wubu:


----------



## Waxwing (May 21, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Young women should be taught to understand that healthy can come in all sorts of sizes and shapes. They should role model on great, healthy personalities, not bodies.
> 
> People generally don't understand Anorexia Nervosa, but Anorectics aren't suffering because of Kiera Knightley, nor will they be helped by anything she does. It is a diagnosis characterized by weight loss, often stemming from a need for control - not a need to look like a movie star.



You are just amazing, Samantha.


----------



## marlowegarp (May 22, 2007)

Seeing Beth Ditto perform, whether or not she has gained weight, is one of the hottest things I've ever seen.


----------



## Tooz (May 22, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> People generally don't understand Anorexia Nervosa, but Anorectics aren't suffering because of Kiera Knightley, nor will they be helped by anything she does. It is a diagnosis characterized by weight loss, often stemming from a need for control - not a need to look like a movie star.



That is true, but I would still be floored in a bad way if I found out that people with said disease were using me as examples of something they aspire to. I also think it's nice that this woman has an idea that a body she'd want isn't skinny, even if she doesn't go out and attain it.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 22, 2007)

Tooz said:


> That is true, but I would still be floored in a bad way if I found out that people with said disease were using me as examples of something they aspire to. I also think it's nice that this woman has an idea that a body she'd want isn't skinny, even if she doesn't go out and attain it.



I agree. If I were in a cool movie where the character I portrayed was a chainsmoker and I found out that I had inspired 12 year olds to pick up smoking it's all well and good to say smoking is an addiction. That wouldn't make it any less disturbing to me to find that my image inspires people to engage in or justify something that may kill them, especially kids, even if I WERE a smoker. I would be interested in some form of damage control as if to say, "Hey kids! Be yourself! You can be cool even without smoking!" The fact the Keira is concoius enough to try to say something is admirable.


----------



## absintheparty (May 26, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> I think what everyone fails to notice with beth ditto is, while yes she is fat she's pretty damn ugly lol



methinks em is a bit jealous?


----------



## Jay West Coast (May 27, 2007)

marlowegarp said:


> Seeing Beth Ditto perform, whether or not she has gained weight, is one of the hottest things I've ever seen.



No doubt. I'm not sure what people think after seeing unflattering photos, but after seeing Beth in real life, I can't blame Kiera for feeling so fat-spired. In person, Beth is very kind and very hot.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (May 27, 2007)

if you haven't seen beth dittos performance at "perez" hiltons birthday then catch this 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=up54Jrptzqk
 great innit, specially if you're a fa 
hmm, I wonder if I can get "the gossip" for my birthday bash. . .


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 27, 2007)

I want to know when the hell Gossip is coming back to P-Town. I want to get rolling with my venue connections and meet this chick!


----------



## Catkin (May 29, 2007)

Has anyone in the UK seen the cover of the latest issue of NME?? 

http://a417.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/18/l_9269e5425a4f0c96833b95cb4a343448.jpg


----------



## ebonyprincess (May 29, 2007)

Catkin said:


> Has anyone in the UK seen the cover of the latest issue of NME??
> 
> http://a417.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/18/l_9269e5425a4f0c96833b95cb4a343448.jpg



She looks smoking, but that picture just proves that shes not really that fat after all LOL


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 29, 2007)

Catkin said:


> Has anyone in the UK seen the cover of the latest issue of NME??
> 
> http://a417.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/18/l_9269e5425a4f0c96833b95cb4a343448.jpg



Oh Lordy - I think I would :wubu: :smitten: :wubu: 

dX


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 29, 2007)

I think she can still be pretty big. Some women are wider than others. Like from one hip to the other they are wide, but they have a flat stomach. She may not have a huge belly, but that doesnt mean shes not big.


----------



## Catkin (May 29, 2007)

I think the angle and lighting has a lot to do with it too - that kind of diagonal pose she's in (I know what I mean  ) makes her look skinnier. But yep, I think she's really attractive, and it's brilliant that she's actually on the cover of such a major magazine. Ok, not everyone will like it, but at least it's promoting size acceptance in a positive (well, I think so) way!


----------



## ebonyprincess (May 29, 2007)

Maybe i'm blind lol

Ive just always seen her as just chubby, plus some of the clothes she wears does make her look bigger than she really is LOL


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 29, 2007)

I love the big-bod-on-a-mag-cover idea - but the makeup and hairy pits.... ew.


----------



## ebonyprincess (May 29, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I love the big-bod-on-a-mag-cover idea - but the makeup and hairy pits.... ew.




I thought i saw a hint of arm pit hair, just thought it was a scar or something LOL


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 29, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I love the big-bod-on-a-mag-cover idea - but the makeup and hairy pits.... ew.


 
Im gonna agree with the hairy pits... but hell... she gets half naked on stage. Im sure she doesn't care if her pit hair shows a bit.  Im diggin' the makeup, only because I can be a bit eccentric with mine from time to time.


----------



## Seth Warren (May 29, 2007)

ebonyprincess said:


> She looks smoking, but that picture just proves that shes not really that fat after all LOL


 
Methinks it's airbrushed...err, Photoshopped. 

Regardless, she still gives me a plethora of impure thoughts. :wubu:


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 30, 2007)

Yay for my girl Beth!!!!!

That should make all the young FA's come out of the woodwork!!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 30, 2007)

I don't care about people's hair habits...it is their body, who am I to judge? We get bent out of shape all the time cos people judge us, so what gives?

I love her make up...it is very old school Gwen Stefani-ish. Love it. 

Beth ia beauty and while she might not be a size 32 (some are giving her crap for not being big enough now, go figure), she is the largest nude body on a NON Fa/BBW magazine portrayed in a positive light. Love it or hate it...Beth Ditto is doing things a lot of people only wish they had the balls to do.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 30, 2007)

god damn she's hot :smitten:


----------



## Emma (May 30, 2007)

absintheparty said:


> methinks em is a bit jealous?



What? Because I don't find her attractive? Do you see me saying other fat women are ugly? Say someone like Sasha on here who I think is absolutly beautiful and about 10x prettier than me? I'm jealous of Sasha looking so good but that doesn't mean I'd say something bad about her.


----------



## Pookie (May 30, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> she is the largest nude body on a NON Fa/BBW magazine portrayed in a positive light.



Well said and I think thats a really important thing to remember this is a mainstream magazine that is showing a bigger girl as sexy, powerful and desirable..... I dont recall seeing anybody this big portrayed like this before, totally nude and sexually posed. I'm impressed its on there.

I do also think that picture has be carefully posed and lit to make her look smaller than she is.... I just looked at the video link somebody posted earlier on this thread and she certainly looks smaller on this cover.


----------



## Isa (May 30, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I don't care about people's hair habits...it is their body, who am I to judge? We get bent out of shape all the time cos people judge us, so what gives?
> 
> I love her make up...it is very old school Gwen Stefani-ish. Love it.
> 
> Beth ia beauty and while she might not be a size 32 (some are giving her crap for not being big enough now, go figure), she is the largest nude body on a NON Fa/BBW magazine portrayed in a positive light. Love it or hate it...Beth Ditto is doing things a lot of people only wish they had the balls to do.




You said it better than I could have.


----------



## wistful (May 31, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I don't care about people's hair habits...it is their body, who am I to judge? We get bent out of shape all the time cos people judge us, so what gives?





One of the things that I love most about Ms.Ditto is her absolute refusal to cater to mainstream beauty standards.As far as I'm concerned her slight armpit hair only makes her that much hotter!! To each their own I suppose.


----------



## BigGirlSea (May 31, 2007)

I just gotta say....

I Love hearing all you girls come out about your girl crushes on Beth (or just admiration in general) sometimes I feel alone here in my girl liking :blush: but reading the comments I feel right at home!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 31, 2007)

BigGirlSea said:


> I just gotta say....
> 
> I Love hearing all you girls come out about your girl crushes on Beth (or just admiration in general) sometimes I feel alone here in my girl liking :blush: but reading the comments I feel right at home!




Oh don't feel alone! There are plenty of bi-girls here and straight girls who admire a little chub! I have straight bbw friends who love to hug my chub! There are even a couple of *gasp* lesbians around here too  

Beth Ditto rocks. I watched her on Radio1's concert here in the UK...mmmm :wubu:


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jun 4, 2007)

She is very nice looking well she needs to loose 40lbs to me than she's going to look good


----------



## Pookie (Jun 4, 2007)

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> She is very nice looking well she needs to loose 40lbs to me than she's going to look good



I dont really like that comment, isnt this place about acceptance at any size? Would you be comfy with somebody telling you that you would only look good 40lbs lighter? Yes I doubt she will read this.... but still


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 4, 2007)

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> She is very nice looking well she needs to loose 40lbs to me than she's going to look good





Pookie said:


> I dont really like that comment, isnt this place about acceptance at any size? Would you be comfy with somebody telling you that you would only look good 40lbs lighter? Yes I doubt she will read this.... but still



You're exactly right, Pookie. 

It's fine if _you _think Beth would look better, chubbyblacksista, minus those 40 pounds. If that's your own preference, groovy. However - choose your words carefully when saying stuff like that here. Beth Ditto doesn't "*need*" to lose weight for any reason unless it's her choice, and it's completely subjective as to whether she looks good or not.


----------



## elle camino (Jun 4, 2007)

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> She is very nice looking well she needs to loose 40lbs to me than she's going to look good



hey guess what? wrong board.


----------



## diggers1917 (Jun 4, 2007)

I saw that magazine and cursed the fact I had no money . But God it was good to see a WOMAN on a magazine cover for a change, I'm amazed it was allowed on the bottom shelves.


----------



## T_Devil (Jun 4, 2007)

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> She is very nice looking well she needs to loose 40lbs to me than she's going to look good


Uh..._What????_


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 5, 2007)

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> She is very nice looking well she needs to loose 40lbs to me than she's going to look good



(Sigh)...... You're going both ways with the sizeism now. Why do you feel the need to think this way? It's not different from what society pressures us to do. It's worse because you are pressuring people to come within a certain range that isn't too big, but also isn't too small.

I understand that you feel the need to express your opinion, but I would appreciate if you would ease your expression of sizeism. I mean no disrespect.


----------



## Totmacher (Jun 5, 2007)

What, she can't have her (very friggin' specific) opinion? Form what I've read of CBS it wouldn't be much of a stretch for her to leave out certian important words like, " to me," now and then. Give the kid the benefit of the doubt, why don'tcha?


----------



## rachidi54 (Jun 6, 2007)

i'm just saying that the pictures of Beth Dito at the first page are just *Awesome *and really made me erect. (hope i won't be hit). I didn't knew here, is she a famous singer, and is she also famous for showing her fat belly. Or is thus just like all famous star people who take out their clothes on concert.


----------



## chubbylover1984 (Nov 19, 2007)

I defy anybody to find a celeb sexier than beth she needs to lose no wieght she's perfect as she is i'd love to have her sit on top of me any day! who could say no to this pic i know i couldn't


----------



## sweet&fat (Nov 20, 2007)

I was listening to a podcast of NPR's Soundcheck on the trend of acceptance for "larger" female singers (opera excluded)- they talked about Beth Ditto and some woman from American Idol who is perhaps a size 12. I couldn't believe it when the discussion in all seriousness turned to whether these women are good role models for young women because they are heavy and might have diabetes, high BP or the like. I almost dropped my ipod I laughed so hard. Because thin singers such as Brittany and her kin have done so well by their young female fans... sure, dress like a skank, embrace a lifestyle befitting Paris Hilton, but god forbid you be fat! However, a music critic made an interesting point was that The Gossip are much more popular in the UK because the US is so fattist... hmm.


----------



## Foolish Fool (Nov 20, 2007)

sweet&fat said:


> However, a music critic made an interesting point was that The Gossip are much more popular in the UK because the US is so fattist... hmm.


makes sense. 
what started as a little 3 piece garage band in Arkansas blew up to be the biggest band in the U.K.. pretty nice.
i heart Gossip. their music is a great pleasure to my ears and feet.
i like their earlier stuff more, though. when Cathy was the drummer, they had more of a buzz rock sound to them. i miss that. _Movement_ is easily one of my favorite albums ever.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 20, 2007)

hannah's a better drummer*. they've changed their sound a lot since the first EP but it's not nothing to do with her.











*also: a sex machine.


----------



## goldendiamondeyes (Nov 20, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> I think what everyone fails to notice with beth ditto is, while yes she is fat she's pretty damn ugly lol



*I double agree, she reminds me of Kelli Osborne.... only difference is that Kelli is far cuter.....whats up with the one pic and this chick eyes? looks like demon from hell...and it's WAY past Halloween......SCARY.........:shocked:*


----------



## Foolish Fool (Nov 20, 2007)

elle camino said:


> hannah's a better drummer*. they've changed their sound a lot since the first EP but it's not nothing to do with her.


i say they have their different styles of drumming, but i wouldn't say one is better than the other.
i find it slightly odd that they get a new drummer, and then their style makes a drastic change.


----------



## Cozworth806 (Nov 20, 2007)

Maybe at 35 I am well out of touch but while I have heard of Beth Ditto, I sure as hell couldn't have told you what band she was in, so from this part of the UK, they aren't exactly setting the world on fire, and without her as a identifiable lead singer I doubt they would register at all.

(checking wiki seems that closing Glastonbury would make me very out of touch! :doh: )


----------



## nuxun (Nov 20, 2007)

I too fall into the "yeah she's fat... but her defining feature is her ugliness" camp. This is not helped by the appaulling quality of her music (I am a bit of snob though).


----------



## bexy (Nov 20, 2007)

*i recently saw on a celeb gossip site that she threw her food up on some boys who called her fat??? how ladylike.............


saying that i love beth ditto for the simple reason she has confidence. i love her style, very kitsch like my own and no one can deny her posing nude on nme has done wonders for the plus size community, in my opinion anyway, if only by there actually now being another cool plus size celeb.

she was also voted 2nd sexiest woman in an nme poll and came 2nd to kate moss!

bexy xo*


----------



## elle camino (Nov 20, 2007)

disconnectedsmile said:


> i find it slightly odd that they get a new drummer, and then their style makes a drastic change.


well the timeline depends primarily on how you're hearing the band.
like if you've just been buying the albums since the beginning then yeah, their first album with hannah on drums is a lot different than their previous stuff. but if you were following them live and hearing their (old) new material 2 or 3 years ago, it'd be a little more obvious that their direction had changed before hannah offically joined. they were already friends and fans of hannah's last band (shoplifting), and probably just figured she'd be more adept at what they were hoping to do in the future. 
plus every queer dancepunk band needs a hot butch on drums. it's in the rulebook somewhere.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Nov 24, 2007)

Oh I saw Ms. Ditto on the cover of a calendar! It made me super happy. I almost bought it but I didnt want to have to look at all the other dudes on there all year. Oh well. She still looked hot!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 24, 2007)

I have no idea who she is but she's cute in all the pics and, yes, she looks a little heavier.


Dennis


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 24, 2007)

I just saw the BUST magazine the yesterday (no, I don't get out to the stores much).

Holy macaroli, she looked great! The article was flattering and the photos were the kind that made my little heart beat faster. That's the first time I can say that happened while reading a cover article like that. 

View attachment bethditto.jpg


----------



## nerdcore (Nov 25, 2007)

I always thought Beth Ditto was super cute, then I met her.
She is now the *hottest *woman I have ever seen.


----------



## Bafta1 (Nov 25, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> I think what everyone fails to notice with beth ditto is, while yes she is fat she's pretty damn ugly lol



EM!!! I'm going to add to the myriad of comments that have berated you - the dittos and trittos - and tell you that you are completely wrong! No way! How cool that someone, as beautiful as she is, is doing so much for size acceptance. I read a wonderful profile of her in the Observer a while back. I know it's not a tabloid, so it was never going to be horrible about her, but it really, genuinely praised her for being so subversive to modern cultural aesthetics.

(Her photos were 1950s curvy-housewife style. I couldn't find them online, but they were really good!)

"pretty damn ugly"... What were you thinking!??


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 25, 2007)

nerdcore said:


> I always thought Beth Ditto was super cute, then I met her.
> She is now the *hottest *woman I have ever seen.



Ditto!


----------



## furious styles (Nov 25, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> Ditto!



that was _bad_, man


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 26, 2007)

Ummm...no pun intended?

As per Em's other comment though, my mom essentially said the same thing. After she met Beth Ditto, my mom later agreed with me that Beth was quite attractive, but felt compelled to clarify that Sasha was "way prettier." 

Latin moms speak their minds, lol.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 2, 2007)

This is the calendar I almost got because of Beth. But I just didnt care for any of the boys, so I decided against it. She does look rather hot. Even my mom agrees she's "a lovely young woman." 







(sorry its so big, I tried to size the pic down.)


----------



## DebbieBBW (Dec 2, 2007)

I adore BD! I think she is the sexiest thing alive! Beautiful face, curvy bod, talented, smart and seemingly an overall cool chic!:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## Emma (Dec 4, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> EM!!! I'm going to add to the myriad of comments that have berated you - the dittos and trittos - and tell you that you are completely wrong! No way! How cool that someone, as beautiful as she is, is doing so much for size acceptance. I read a wonderful profile of her in the Observer a while back. I know it's not a tabloid, so it was never going to be horrible about her, but it really, genuinely praised her for being so subversive to modern cultural aesthetics.
> 
> (Her photos were 1950s curvy-housewife style. I couldn't find them online, but they were really good!)
> 
> "pretty damn ugly"... What were you thinking!??



I still find her ugly. Not everyone is to everyone elses taste. I don't think that just because a woman is big it makes her beautiful. I think a lot of the time she looks a mess and I don't find her facially attractive.


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 4, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> I still find her ugly. Not everyone is to everyone elses taste. I don't think that just because a woman is big it makes her beautiful. I think a lot of the time she looks a mess and I don't find her facially attractive.



Yo, I'm gonna agree with you there Em, I don't find her very cute at all. She is just kinda... bleh to me.


----------



## Suze (Feb 26, 2008)

I think she look so pretty here! Love the hair. :wubu: 

View attachment bethdittojmdsi7.jpg


View attachment bethdittojmd2se3.jpg


----------



## mediaboy (Feb 26, 2008)

Last month I had a dream that I was drinking with Beth Ditto in a country western bar and then we went to an all night amusement park that was nothing but scary dark rides. It was amazing.


----------



## exile in thighville (Feb 28, 2008)

OMGz FAP!!1


----------



## hortoen (Apr 28, 2008)

Beth Ditto looking damn fine a few days ago:smitten:

is it only me or has she well expanded recently and is at her biggest ever now 

View attachment bd1.jpg


View attachment bd2.jpg


View attachment bd3.jpg


View attachment bd4.jpg


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Apr 28, 2008)

hortoen said:


> Beth Ditto looking damn fine a few days ago:smitten:
> 
> is it only me or has she well expanded recently and is at her biggest ever now



She looks thinner to me. Cute as ever though!


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 28, 2008)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> She looks thinner to me. Cute as ever though!



Agreed and agreed.

(I'd so fuck her eight ways to Thursday.)


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Apr 28, 2008)

wish I was a girl 
(great song btw)


----------



## imfree (Apr 28, 2008)

She looks very happy and that's great.


----------



## applemac (Apr 28, 2008)

I thought this was pretty interesting: 
blog.thismagazine.ca/archives/2007/06/index.html
(There's a really good video rant at the end of the article. I'm not sure if anybody has already seen this, but you guys should watch it)


Whenever I hear media commentators bemoaning the scourge of childhood obesity, I always wince a little bit. Even though I understand how important it is for kids to get active (and for parents to help them eat nutritious, unprocessed food), the reality is that there are many factors that affect a person's weight and girth. In many cases, poverty and food insecurity are an issue. In other cases, it's a simple matter of genes. There are many of us who work hard to stay fit and healthy, but will never ever fit into a size 8 -- which is the biggest size in Kate Moss' new clothing line for Top Shop in the UK.

Still, I am so happy to see so many foxy and fierce women bucking the body-hating trend. Beth Ditto, the uber-cool lead singer of the indie band The Gossip recently posed in all her naked, curvy glory for NME Magazine. Feminist icon Germaine Greer praised Ditto for her courage, saying, "Her intention is to force acceptance of her body type, 5ft tall and 15 stone, and by this strategy to challenge the conventional imagery of women."

Lilly Allen, the British pop star who achieved fame after posting her songs and writing on MySpace, has spoken out repeatedly about her desire to maintain her sanity in the face of celebrity body-obsession. She sings, "I want to eat spaghetti bolognese and not worry about it for days and days."

But like many of us, Lilly had a "bad body day" a few weeks ago, and posted an entry on her MySpace page claiming that industry pressure had led her to emotional collapse, and that she'd spent a day researching gastric bypass surgery. Her fans responded in droves with words of encouragement.

When I'm having a "fat day," I take my inspiration from the amazing Leslie Hall, fearless gold pants-wearing hip hop artist and keeper of the biggest Gem Sweater collection ever.


----------



## skinny4bigwoman (May 5, 2008)

Beth Ditto is a post-modern rebel rock star type, with quite a bit of punk influence, so of course her fashion is rather trashy-tarty. I think she works it well, and not just because I'm an FA. There may be a lot of FAs in London, relatively speaking, but Beth Ditto's seemingly sudden surge of English stardom -- this girl who comes from the American Midwest -- was due to rock n roll's LONG OVERDUE need of something new. And what is better for this day and age than a punky trashy high-energy fat cutie? I remember soon after her London performance, a large Gossip billboard was put up near the Camden Market. 

Granted, though, her fashion is not as cute or sexy as, say, the net BBW rocker model Ivy. She's gorgeous. But Beth Ditto can afford to -- or is expected to -- look quite dishelved, sweaty and perhaps a bit doped up (whether this is the case or not). She's a rock singer, after all, who in the good tradition of punk spoke condescendingly about the Led Zep reunion at the O2. Hey, Beth, I love LZ to the bone, but if you had spoken in support of that reunion, I'd be disappointed! 

She's a good in-your-face flaunting type. It's about time a BBW broke into rock mainstream.


----------

